# Folienabdeckung - senkrechte Beckenwand



## teichgrabertt (28. Feb. 2015)

Hallo Teichbauer,

ich bin seit geraumer Zeit am überlegen wie ich die Folie der senkrechten Beckenwände (gemauert) 'verschwinden' lassen kann (bin noch in der Planungsphase).
Es handelt sich um einen sehr kleinen Zweikammer-'Schwimmteich' mit 1,5m Tiefe. Der Bereich der 'Schwimmzone' ist ein Rechteck mit ca. 4m * 5m.

Folgende Varianten sind denkbar
Kann gut sein dass in Folgender Argumentation Fehler enthalten sind.
Ach ja, habe leider keine unbegrenzten Geldmittel.

Folie *sichtbar lassen*
optisch nicht besonders schön
UV-Strahlung könnte Folie schaden, ggf. 2te Folie in gewünschter Farbe als Schutz über eigentliche Dichtigkeitsfolie legen.
Folie *vermörteln* bzw. panzern
Irgendwie kann ich mir das nicht vorstellen ob das bei senkrechten Wänden auf Dauer überhaupt funktioniert. Immerhin würde dann das Gewicht der gesamten Panzerung an der Folie hängen und diese belasten.
Außerdem soll Mörtel bzw. auch Trasszement, je nach Quelle, im Wasserbereich eher vermieden werden.
*Holzverkleidung*
Hört sich zunächst gut an. Wegen Bekämpfung des Auftriebs aber doch aufwändig. Nimmt auch relativ viel Platz in Anspruch wenn sich Holzverkleidung nicht durchbiegen soll.
Folie mit innen liegender Mauer verschwinden lassen
Nimmt viel Platz in Anspruch, wenn große *Mauersteine* (z.B. aufgestapelte Granitquader als Trockenmauer ohne Mörtel) verwendet werden.
Kleinere Mauersteine müssten wohl vermörtelt werden. Hier wieder die Frage ob dies im Wasserbereich ok ist.
*Edelstahlbleche*
Seitenwand mit Edelstahlblechen verkleiden. Wäre vom aufwand gering, nimmt kaum Platz weg.
Könnte mit vorstellen die Bleche nur unten und oben 'einzuklemmen'.
Weiß aber nicht, ob es dabei unter Wasser zu störenden Reflexionen kommen kann.
*Aluminiumblech*
Prinzip gleich wie bei Edelstahlblech. Wäre wesentlich günstiger. Kann jedoch nicht einschätzen ob Aluminium für Unterwassereinsatz geeignet ist.
Habe eben diese Infos im Forum gefunden:
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/erfahrungen-mit-aluminium-unter-wasser.34528/
Verblenden mit anderen 'Platten'
Ähnlich Hausfassaden. Weiß im Moment nicht welche 'Platten' in Frage kommen könnten
Im Moment tendiere ich zu 5. bzw. 6.
Bin für jeden Input dankbar, viele Grüße vom Bodensee, Michael


----------



## Micha61 (1. März 2015)

Hallo Micha,

die Folie, welche sich im Wasser befindet, kannst Du so lassen. Da bildet sich bald, ein Belag aus Algen. 
Den oberen Bereich, kannst Du mit Ufermatten bekleben. Ich habe die von Natura G.. genommen, ist zwar ein klein wenig teurer, aber die Qualität
ist um ein vielfaches besser. 10-20 cm Wasserspiegel senken, die Matten mit Polymerkleber ankleben. Kannst zwar danach, gleich wieder Wasser auffüllen,
(Kleber bindet auch unter Wasser ab ) oder 24 Std.warten.
Bilder, könnt ich Dir morgen Vormittag einstellen, falls gewünscht.

LG Micha


----------



## samorai (1. März 2015)

Hallo!
Ich würde total zum Holz tendieren. Es ist ein Schwimmteich, ggf. möchte man sich mal festhalten daran, dann ist es von der Optik her deutlich besser , als Blech.
Mach doch mal ein paar Foto's und stelle sie hier ein.

Gruß Ron!


----------



## teichgrabertt (1. März 2015)

Hallo,

danke für Eure Meinungen.
Im Moment sieht die Planung so aus:
Aufteilung des bestehenden Teichs in Badebereich und Filtergräben.
Die Filtergräben sind unter dem Deck miteinander verbunden.

Die Holzplanken sind zur Verdeutlichung einfach reingelegt.

Der aktuelle Plan sieht eine Holzverschalung vor.

Grüße, Michael


----------



## Micha61 (2. März 2015)

Hallo,

also den sichtbaren Bereich der Folie, mit Ufermatten bekleben ( Schutz vor UV Strahlen und vor scharfkantigem Eis )
Sonst schließe ich mich Ron an.

LG Micha


----------



## samorai (2. März 2015)

Hallo Michael!
Zacky hat so was schon gebaut ohne die Folie zu durch bohren, er hat es über die Abgrenzung gehangen und von außen mit Steine beschwert. Könnte man auch als Segmente bauen. Schreib ihn ne PN .

Gruß Ron!


----------

